# Another



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Finished this up last Friday. Complete gut job on a 2700 square foot house. We painted everything and used a solid hide stain on all the beams.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

kick azz work :thumbsup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Please forgive my ignorance and laziness, what is a 'solid hide stain'?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Monstertruck said:


> Please forgive my ignorance and laziness, what is a 'solid hide stain'?


I'm thinking "solid-color" stain. We use the term "solid hide" here, also.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

slinger58 said:


> I'm thinking "solid-color" stain. We use the term "solid hide" here, also.


We term them transparent semi-transparent and solid hide. I used an exterior acrylic stain on them. There was old paint, water marks and discolouration and it was the simplest cheapest fix and I was able to get them to the desired colour in one coat.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job buddy, looks like a relaxing atmosphere...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

As usual, top notch work Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got plenty of angles in that house. Almost like a Frank Lloyd Wright inspired design.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

wje said:


> We term them transparent semi-transparent and solid hide. I used an exterior acrylic stain on them. There was old paint, water marks and discolouration and it was the simplest cheapest fix and I was able to get them to the desired colour in one coat.


Perfect!
Shows the grain, hides the stains.:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wes great job you nailed this one.


----------



## carlmo (Sep 3, 2014)

very nice, clean work!! I hope to be at that level very soon!!


----------

